# Anyone Have Info On This "American Nightshade"



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Most of my life I've known this berry as "edible" and have never suffered any ill effects from eating them.

I went looking for info on them and found a little at "Eat The Weeds":

http://www.eattheweeds.com/american-nightshade-a-much-maligned-edible/

Anyone have any first hand experience or knowledge of this specific plant?


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been told that they were poisonous from childhood and have never eaten the berries. I found this:

"Research indicates the presence of toxic glycoalkaloids and there are warnings to be careful on the use of S.americanum as herbal medicine and food.[4] *The green fruit is particularly poisonous and eating unripe berries has caused the death of children*.[6] Ripe berries and foliage may also cause poisoning.[6] This is via high levels of the glycoalkaloids, solanine and solamargine,.[7] Other toxins present in the plant include chaconine, solasonine, solanigrine, gitogenin and traces of saponins,[8] as well as the tropane alkaloids scopolamine (hyoscine), atropine and hyoscyamine.[9][10]

Significant amounts of solasodine(0.65%) have been found in the green berries.[11] The ripe fruit also contains 0.3-0.45% solasonine,[11] and acetylcholine, and has a cholinesterase-inhibiting effect on human plasma.[8] *In Transkei, rural people have a high incidence of esophageal cancer thought to be a result of using S.americanum as a food.[8] Livestock can also be poisoned by high nitrate levels in the leaves*.[8]

Toxicity varies widely depending on the genetic strain and the location conditions, like soil and rainfall.[6][8] *Poisonous plant experts advise: "...unless you are certain that the berries are from an edible strain, leave them alone." *[12]..."

I might eat it if I was very, very hungry, but until then, no thanks.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

I think you need to adhere to the advice and only eat the fully ripe berries 

and boil it 2 times if you decide to eat the green leaves.

BUT if you have an ulcer or other intestinal problems I would avoid 
any plant that had a toxicity warning and I would not make a habit 
of eating it certain toxins build in the body if they do not have time to be 
evacuated.
If you experience cramps or the sweats probably a sign your body does not like as much as your eating or just have it as a snack in small portions.

I know people that have a toxicity to Tequila a few drinks no problem 
after 5 or 6 their clothes fall off depending on the person as to my 
recommendations.

all things considered if you have experience that leads you to know your safe and have a history of eating a certain amount please post it 
hungry people will eat anything and as long as they know some warnings 
and how to test and amounts recommended I cannot see where they can go wrong.

I test a plant on my skin if no reaction I then look at the sap if it is 
white latex I test it to the TIP by just a touch if no reaction I may eat 
a 1/8 of a teaspoon or less if still no reaction and no cramps vision 
changes or hot flashes I may continue depending on taste.

in the wild nothing is certain many people die from a mushroom that looks like a safe one so don't take any plant your not sure of and gorge on it 
and even some a small amount can make you very ill so let caution be 
your guide.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Davarm don't eat Nightshade, it is poisonous. Toxicity levels do vary, as has been stated above, however determining how toxic can be a crap shoot. The toxic chemicals (Glycosides) can cause some nasty effects (Liver damage). The other lesser effects are Vomiting, Diarrhea, and Stomach cramps.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solanum_americanum

...forgot to provide the link in my last post...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Most of my life I've known this berry as "edible" and have never suffered any ill effects from eating them.
> 
> I went looking for info on them and found a little at "Eat The Weeds":
> 
> ...


Solanum ngrum is what you are looking for.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solanum_nigrum

http://www.pfaf.org/user/Plant.aspx?LatinName=Solanum+nigrum

http://www.motherherbs.com/solanum-nigrum.html

http://research.vet.upenn.edu/poiso...lanumnigrumamericanum/tabid/5676/Default.aspx

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/n/nighbl04.html


----------

